# Hidden Homelessness : Life on the Margins



## nikhil madhusudhanan (May 22, 2020)

@nikhil madhusudhanan submitted a new file to the library:

Hidden Homelessness : Life on the Margins - The experiences of homeless peopleliving in squats



> Information about squatters in Great Britain



Click here for more info!


----------

